# A good shower.



## Capt Lightning (Aug 14, 2020)

A somewhat amusing article appeared on the BBC news site yesterday suggesting that the showers in the US did not have a good enough flow rate to ensure a good wash.  The article stated that showers were limited by law to 9.5 litres/min, but it was proposed that this should apply to each individual nozzle and not to the whole shower.  I know that my shower can provide up to 30 litres/min at max pressure, but I think I am only getting over half that.  Do you like a good invigorating shower?  I'm happy with mine, but some showers I've encountered in Europe were almost painfully powerful.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 14, 2020)

Capt Lightning said:


> A somewhat amusing article appeared on the BBC news site yesterday suggesting that the showers in the US did not have a good enough flow rate to ensure a good wash.  The article stated that showers were limited by law to 9.5 litres/min, but it was proposed that this should apply to each individual nozzle and not to the whole shower.  I know that my shower can provide up to 30 litres/min at max pressure, but I think I am only getting over half that.  Do you like a good invigorating shower?  I'm happy with mine, but some showers I've encountered in Europe were almost painfully powerful.


the landlord deliberately installed everything low flow. it's a pain in the butt cuz there's not enough pressure to do anything. it's especially annoying when it's a toilet. i like a good flush. this thing barely takes the stuff down. i can't put any tp in it or it plugs it up. no matter what brand. i asked him about all this low flow crap & he said that's all they had at the store.


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 14, 2020)

I'm a shower slut

Whoever invented the hand held should be awarded the Pulitzer and the Nobel


----------



## old medic (Aug 14, 2020)

OMG.... you would hate our shower.... about 5.5 LPM.... and basically navy shower, wet, wash then rinse....
We only use about 150 Gallons a week (566 Liters)


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 14, 2020)

We have a super powerful shower, I can't give you the details , I'd have to ask his Maj..  and equally in Spain all our showers are very powerful... however in the past I have had showers where you have to run around to get wet, and tbh not only is it annoying but it also doesn't remove all the residue of shampoo and conditioner from my hair..


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 14, 2020)

My shower isn't extremely powerful but it does a good job still and I so enjoy a good long shower!


----------

